# MPs in Australia to vote this week on 457 visa changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The debate over the future of the 457 visa programme in Australian is hotting up with workers who feel they were abused by the system giving evidence to Members of Parliament. MPS in Australia are set to vote this week on changes to the 457 visa system which the government says is necessary as it [...]

Click to read the full news article: MPs in Australia to vote this week on 457 visa changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

